# Doggy Palace..



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

I finished up the puppy palace today, it came out pretty well, I'm quite happy with it, as are the pups, which is most important. Ended up costing about $120 but that's including a few tools I had to pick up to finish the project, like new saw blades, and some new driver bits. Took probably about 10-11 hours to complete, the only thing I'm going to add to it is some kitchen floor mats inside, that are easily removable, and I'm going to try to find a local artisan to make some small name plates out of redwood. 

This is mostly framed up here, the second day of work..









And here is the finished project in the garage ready to go out...









And here it is with the pups, Titus trying to get on top, and Adalai laughing at him, of course he wants in the short side, and she keeps going in the big side..


----------



## ADLaPointe (Jan 13, 2013)

This is great. I love how they both have their own sides.  Great job.


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks! It's big upgrade from their last dog house, which the Dane was still somehow squeezing in and out of until this afternoon.








And here's Titus, he's figured out how to get on top...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope you going to keep it under cover with the roof built like that.


----------



## angelatc (Jun 10, 2012)

LOL at the dog on the roof. Anybody walking past that fence would be shocked to see a dog standing there staring over it at them.


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

It actually has some pitch to it, it's just hard to see from the pix, water runs right off, and no leaks inside. And there is a bit of an overhang on the back that is hard to see in the pics also. But it is under a covered area of the patio as well.

As for the dog over the fence, last week I had to terrace off and put a fence around a corner of our hill in the back of lot because he would put his front feet up over the wall(its about 18" shorter here because of the dirt buildup) and look down at people as they would walk by. He's a lover, but scary looking. Already 35" tall and 110# and not even 10 months old yet.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm talking about your not leaving any over hang on the front or sides. Waters going to rot out the trim and get under the shingles.


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh, got it, I actually sealed all those edges with Alex plus, because I didn't want to buy edge cap shingles, I was trying to keep the price down, though it probably would still get under the shingles, but alas, it's covered lol, hopefully everything works out, time shall tell.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never head of edge cap shingles, you may mean starter strip.
No need for it on the outside, just run the shingle so there was some hanging over the edge.


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought about putting up something like these, but they were quite pricey. But I see what you are saying.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Good gawd cut us some slack. The important thing it seems is we need to know where everyone lives and hell he's in S. CA so why would it need to be under cover other than for ultraviolet damage?


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

ariscus99 said:


> I thought about putting up something like these, but they were quite pricey. But I see what you are saying.


Ive never seen those... Pretty unsightly IMO.

What is that a Z1000 in the background? :thumbup:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Fairview said:


> Good gawd cut us some slack. The important thing it seems is we need to know where everyone lives and hell he's in S. CA so why would it need to be under cover other than for ultraviolet damage?


I realize its a dog shed in CA, but as a roofer in CA it was the first thing i noticed. Id have to agree with Joe here. I was gonna post "is this thing under cover / does it get wet?" I was hoping it was covered, i was going to say you should put something other than shingles on it so Titus is more comfy up there. Does he just stand on it, or does he lay on it?

You will have to excuse the roofer in us for nitpicking, we cant help it.


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a Suzuki GSX1300 B-King...


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

AndyWRS said:


> I realize its a dog shed in CA, but as a roofer in CA it was the first thing i noticed. Id have to agree with Joe here. I was gonna post "is this thing under cover / does it get wet?" I was hoping it was covered, i was going to say you should put something other than shingles on it so Titus is more comfy up there. Does he just stand on it, or does he lay on it?
> 
> You will have to excuse the roofer in us for nitpicking, we cant help it.


He does lay up there, and so far he seems pretty comfy up there, he doesn't care where lays, he's just a big ol' goof ball who doesn't register pain. The German shepherd took a chunk out of his ear one day when they were playing and he never skipped a beat. As for the roof I don't know if its the right thing to do or if it will even work, but I went and added some more caulk all the way around the perimeter of both roofs and have what appears to be a pretty good seal all the way around now, hopefully if it gets wet, it will run off either direction now. 

Also for the So. Cal. comment, we do actually get rain here, it's not all Hollywood and sunny beaches, but like I said, it is covered, but that doesn't mean some sideways rain won't get at it, so hopefully we're safe now. Time shall tell, but thank you all for the critiques, roofing is one job I've done very little of.


----------



## Adrenalinejunky (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok the bad boy....bking! I ride the full-fairing version (busa)... Nice bike and nice pitbull stand! Im waiting for Pitbull to comeout with a full bike lift with the wheel chock in the front, like handy has...


----------

